# Winstrol



## david (Jul 18, 2002)

I saw a previous post in here about Winny so before you blast me, it's just a question.  

I'm holding a 50 mg vial that's labeled Winstrol Depot Stanozolol and the contents is white like sperm.  I've never seen this stuff except in pill form (blue).  Is this right?

I have not taken it and I probably won't.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

My Boyfriend is currently reading up on ALL steroids. Being a fitness chic wannabe and all  I did some reading myself.  Winstrol liquid is supposed to be milky white.

BTW after reading the little I have, I will NOT do the juice. It is NOT worth it ( for women anyway)


----------



## david (Jul 18, 2002)

Thank you Leslie!  That was the answer I was hoping for!    :bounce:


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2002)

It could be real Winstrol! Winstrol comes in both pill and injectible form!


----------



## TheIcon (Jul 29, 2002)

*Water based*

Yes Winstrol is a milky white substance.  It is also water based so you can drink it unlike other AS.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

I heard that as well icon, but won't that pass the liver twice?


----------



## gopro (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I heard that as well icon, but won't that pass the liver twice?



It will act just as an oral would in how its processed.


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

Great, I'm gonna start drinking up then!  

Thanks Gopro!  I hate SHOTS!


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Great, I'm gonna start drinking up then!
> 
> Thanks Gopro!  I hate SHOTS!



Bottoms up!!!!


----------



## British Bulldog (Aug 6, 2002)

just inject it and stop whining.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, I'd rather drink if it wasn't going to weaken it. Injecting stuff into your muscles all the time isn't exactly good for them either, thats part of how abcesses can form, as well as it just creates scar tissue which is not exactly desireable.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> just inject it and stop whining.



Some people just can't deal with needles BB...hell, if I took em I'd probably avoid em too...I hate those damn pointy bastards!!!


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> just inject it and stop whining.



Why inject when you can swallow it?  Thats like suggesting someone to inject creatine even  hough you can take it orally.


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2002)

That's exactly right.  I hear that for every juice, follows a seperate shot although I have seen some all in one vial.  Damn, that is one long lasting prick!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

The only time I wouldn't take something orally is if it were more toxic to the body, or the effect would be greatly decreased, otherwise its much easier all around.


----------



## KC6 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> It will act just as an oral would in how its processed.




theicon2;
its not the same effectiveness if you drink it than if you inyect it,


----------



## KC6 (Feb 8, 2004)

does anyone agree with gopro(that it may be less effective if drank)? please comment bc ill be takin winny 100mg 1cc 3X week and id rather drink it.


----------



## KC6 (Feb 8, 2004)

im sorry, its denkall 150mg per cc


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

I used to agree but too many people lately say that is completely untrue. Winstrol has no half life either, so while it has a virtual half life via sitting in the body waiting to finish being metabolised I'd rather take it twice a day orally, 50mg a day total is probably all I would run because I despise the feelings I get from accutane which does similar to the body.


----------



## KC6 (Feb 8, 2004)

mudge, (supposing that it makes no difference in inyecting liquid or drinking it),  

what way would you go,  winny liquid(drinking it 50mg a day) or winny tablets(50mg ed)?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

I would probably just get tabs unless they somehow cost more, but since liquid winstrol is fiesty, tabs are usually cheaper to produce.


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2004)

Winny might actually be MORE effective when taken orally as when it passes through the liver it will stimulate release of IGF-1, a very potent anabolic hormone.


----------

